# Wallpaper joins



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

How do you get perfect ones?
Sometimes mine a re fantastic other times not so much.
I think the thicker the paper is the better the joins.
I've found over the years that sizing the wall twice is better.
Love this "new" paste the wall stuff.

So what do you do to get perfect joins? My client is really particular.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Some paper seams up nice, some doesnt. For dark papers, I mix a little guache with water, and paint the ends of the rolls. The guache will rewet and wipe of the face of the paper. I dont size walls (just prime) , except with prepasted, I will size the seam area with better paste.

Also, different papers like different pastes, and different primers underneath them, and different techniques to get seams nice... This isnt a good place to ask, TBH. I belong to the WIA now, and they have a facebook group, so we theres a ton of hangars all over America that ask each other questions about different papers, and give each other advice. Thats where I go now, instead of here. Theres also one called the the NGPP which you dont have to be a member to join. There may be other wallpaper facebook groups for your global area, if you look.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, it definitely depends on the material. Some look seamless, some don't.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Definitely seams like an ongoing problem..:wink:


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

I have seen some material come 9'to 10' wide for seamless application. Kill it in the corner!


----------



## alara592 (Jul 17, 2020)

Wallpaper isn't very popular here in Miami, thank god! I've always thought wallpaper was more of a pain to put on.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Vinyl 54X said:


> I have seen some material come 9'to 10' wide for seamless application. Kill it in the corner!



Screw that.... I've had to install Queen of Spain in powder rooms. 54" wide. Pain in the ass. 

Someone here in austin did a one piece hang on a 15X15 ceiling. He had to recruit 6 other hangars to put it up.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

alara592 said:


> Wallpaper isn't very popular here in Miami, thank god! I've always thought wallpaper was more of a pain to put on.


Lets put it this way..... its a luxury, and rich people are doing it, and hangars are VERY rare, so we charge twice as much as painting. It takes serious skill though... We aint hanging grandmas floral patterns these days. 

I am almost strictly wallpaper now, and its great. Less tools, WAY more money, WAY less hours too! and I deal with designers, not GCs. They add 20% to my bid, so they never complain about price. Never have to work outside, either. 

A normal day for me, is showing up at 9:00, working till about three, and walking away with half a grand in pocket.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Woodco said:


> Lets put it this way..... its a luxury, and rich people are doing it, and hangars are VERY rare, so we charge twice as much as painting. It takes serious skill though... We aint hanging grandmas floral patterns these days.
> 
> I am almost strictly wallpaper now, and its great. Less tools, WAY more money, WAY less hours too! and I deal with designers, not GCs. They add 20% to my bid, so they never complain about price. Never have to work outside, either.
> 
> A normal day for me, is showing up at 9:00, working till about three, and walking away with half a grand in pocket.


You're doing it right!


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

Just here looking for the answers. Great job!


----------



## Torontoscottishpainter (Mar 2, 2021)

I have done a lot of wallpaper hanging in the past. Some papers line up seamlessly together but some simply don't. It can be stressful with a tricky client who expects perfection.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------

